# Phrag. Jason Fischer 'Grouville' FCC/AOS



## Drorchid (Mar 20, 2009)

Phrag. Jason Fischer 'Grouville' FCC/AOS is blooming again for us. It got awarded an FCC at the Madison Show in 2006 with 95 points. It is possibly one of the best Jason Fischers around, and for a breeder like me it is hard to come up with a hybrid that will beat this flower.







Robert


----------



## Gilda (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful !:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2009)

It brings a smile to my face! Yay besseae hybrids!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 20, 2009)

eh... not bad....

i mean, wow!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just stunning.


----------



## Elena (Mar 20, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## shakkai (Mar 20, 2009)

:smitten::smitten::drool: All I can say is: WOW! Stunning flower!


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 20, 2009)

Very impressive flower. Have you tried to do some breeding with it? How about with your besseae ¨Rob`s Choice¨? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, we have, it is however a reluctant breeder...:sob: I only got to breed with it once.

Robert


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2009)

Eye candy!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow! Nice one! Just wondering - what is the history of the clonal name 'Grouville'? Is this the same as in Phrag. Grouville? 
Also, what are the parents of this one (specific clones)? Do you get different results using different clones as parents?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grouville
Jersey is where the Eric Young Orchid Foundation is at the foot of Mount Milliais.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 20, 2009)

Yep, NYEric was ahead of me. We actually got this plant as a division (even though our plant got the FCC). This clone (like the name says) originated from the Eric Young Foundation in Jersey. I am not sure what the parents are, but I do know this came out of their tetraploid breeding program.

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome flower. Just about almost perfect. :smitten:


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree, hard to get any better than this!


----------



## Jim Toomey (Mar 20, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratullations, very very nice colors a form


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW! :drool:


----------



## fbrem (Mar 20, 2009)

that's incredible, congrats


----------



## Jorch (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! Almost need sunglasses to look at it. it's GLOWING! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 21, 2009)

what a color, what a shape!!!! Jean


----------



## Paul (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW !!! Just fantastic !! :drool::drool::drool:


I know a place that it would love very much


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 21, 2009)

This is a very nice shape flower and gorgeous clone!


----------



## Bolero (Mar 21, 2009)

It's the best phrag I have ever seen.......seriously I cannot imagine a flower being better at the moment.

The colour is to die for.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2009)

Pretty sweet Robert!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 22, 2009)

it is gorgeous


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 22, 2009)

Truly Stunning and gorgeous!!!:drool::drool::drool:


Ramon


----------



## mkline3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks perfect to me!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2009)

Paul said:


> I know a place that it would love very much



Shameless! oke:


----------

